# اللهجة الخليجية: الكف منقوش



## makala

ما معنى الكف في هذا اليت

الكف منقوش والطرحة خليجية


----------



## Mahaodeh

أظنه يتحدث عن امرأة هنا، الكف منقوش يقصد به أنه منقوش بالحنة


----------

